# scopes



## JWilliams92 (Mar 23, 2011)

hey i just bought a MarkIII and was wonder what to get for a scope. got any ideas on a good one?


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

I would go with a red dot, they make a great plinking sight. 
Otherwise I put a Redfield on a Charger. The eye relief could be just a tad longer.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm trying to find a 4X pistol scope.
No dots, no illumination, no batteries, just a simple telescopic scope with unlimited eye relief.

Would seem simple

AFS


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a reflex red dot on my RMII, but occasionally the dot cuts out after shooting. That's a big PITA during competition shooting. Looking to replace it with a simple reticle with no magnification.


----------

